# The Bobcat Logo HEAD



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

Is it me, or does the Bobcat head on the logo look similar to the shape of NC??


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Your right, it does.


----------



## rady (Dec 29, 2002)

what's NC?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rady</b>!
> what's NC?


North Carolina


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Your right, it does.


:yes:


----------



## raptorcox (Jul 1, 2003)

If you really look at it, the Carolina Panthers logo head looks like NC and SC combined.


----------

